
Why did Apple just file a vaporizer patent? - randomerr
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/01/30/why-did-apple-just-file-vaporizer-patent.html
======
jenkstom
"..some interest in a budding industry." Yeah, probably. There is a lot of
money that will be made in the recreational marijuana industry. When this gets
addressed at the federal level the floodgates will open, since that will fix
the cash problem.

